# Which villager has the most Japanese Design ? - Themed Polls



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the THEMED POLLS.
There will be 10 polls, each with a different theme.

Today the theme is *JAPAN*, the idea is to vote for the villager you think has the most Traditional Japanese design of the bunch.

To select the candidates I relied less on the tier list than for the personality polls, because I tried to choose the villagers that are fitting the theme the best even if some of them can be low tier. I also tried to have a little variety since everyone has different feelings and opinions towards villagers...
I hope the selection will suits you well, you still have the "Other" option if you have another villager on your mind.
Plus, *you can vote for 2 villagers* if you want.

*HERE ARE THE CONTESTANTS :































*

°°°

You can see the results of the other themed polls by clicking on those links :
SCARY POLL 
CUTE POLL 
BADDIE POLL 
JAPAN POLL 
PUNK ROCK POLL 
ELDER POLL 
FOOD POLL 🍽
NATURAL POLL 
MYTHICAL POLL 
UGLY POLL 

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 26/06/2020 *
255 VOTERS

*












*

*Kabuki*
*Genji*
*Annalisa


 Honorable mention Zucker






"Other" category award Gladys*


----------



## nageki (Jun 15, 2020)

my vote is for gladys! simple design that fits the theme perfectly


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

nageki said:


> my vote is for gladys! simple design that fits the theme perfectly
> 
> View attachment 274789


Yeah Blanche, Gladys and Cranston are really similar in terms of inspiration and fit the theme, I had to choose only 1 out of the 3 for variety in the list.


----------



## niko2 (Jun 15, 2020)

You forgot Walt!


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

niko2 said:


> You forgot Walt!


And you forgot I only have 9 poll options  (since one is for "Other")


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

i’m gonna be real honest, i don’t know much about japanese culture at all but genji reminds me the most of japan so i voted for him ;u;


----------



## Rosch (Jun 15, 2020)

Snake and Ken is tied for both being ninjas. But the most Japanese of all is definitely Kabuki. That face tells it all.


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Octavian, I personally wouldn't be able to stand him but not only is he an octopus (lol, japan and their seafood stuff) but also his house looks like


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m gonna be real honest, i don’t know much about japanese culture at all but genji reminds me the most of japan so i voted for him ;u;


Tu help you a little :

*Annalisa* - Inspired by japanese porcelaine dolls.
*Coco* - Reference to the _Yayoi Period_ (300BC-AD300) in Japan, an era near the end of which _Haniwa_ statues, the inspiration for gyroids, were first created. 
*Clay* - Reference to Dogū, a type of traditional Japanese clay figurine, which his appearance is based on.
*Cranston* - Design based on the crested ibis, a popular symbol of wildlife conservation in Japan due to its endangered status.
*Genji* - Genji means a "military geek" in Japanese and his apparence is based on a mochi (a japanese rice cake).
*Greta* - Her design is based on the otafuku, a type of Japanese mask.
*Kabuki* - He is named after the traditional Japanese plays of the same name, from which he also gets his ornate red patterning.
*Snake* - His Japanese name likely comes from Momochi Tamba, a legendary ninja who founded the Iga school of ninjutsu. As the first two syllables of his Japanese name, momo also mean peach in Japanese, it's why his face is pink.
*Zucker* -  His Japanese name and overall appearance refer to _takoyaki_, a popular Japanese food made with octopus.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

Magus said:


> Tu help you a little :
> 
> *Annalisa* - Inspired by japanese porcelaine dolls.
> *Coco* - Reference to the _Yayoi Period_ (300BC-AD300) in Japan, an era near the end of which _Haniwa_ statues, the inspiration for gyroids, were first created.
> ...



ah, thank you! i knew about coco and zucker and vaguely remember hearing about the others but my memory is just,, yikes lmao. i think my vote still goes to genji but i’m definitely also considering greta since the resemblance to the otafuku is uncanny. but zucker and clay get bonus points for being adorable ;u;


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 15, 2020)

Voted for Genji and Kabuki. Would have wanted to vote for snake as well! I also think there are some Japanese-themed bird villagers like Gladys(?)


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 15, 2020)

Annalisa and Kabuki get my vote. Those two just spring to mind first with this theme.
I do like Walt a lot, but I can't say he comes to mind immediately as Japanese themed.

Also look at Clay... just chilling... naked... in his picture.​


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 15, 2020)

i voted for genji, his name reminds me of the overwatch character and he was the first villager i thought of when i saw the title!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2020)

I voted for Kabuki and Genji!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

I know pretty much nothing about Japan but uh
*Genji is on this poll so I vote for him

(i like him he's cool)*


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 15, 2020)

Voted Genji and Greta. Kabuki too, but could only choose 2.

For the longest time I thought Zucker was a cream puff/profiterole.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2020)

I voted for Zucker because he is adorable! My "Other" vote goes to Blanche. (I think she has a Japanese-themed design?)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020




Blanche


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> Voted Genji and Greta. Kabuki too, but could only choose 2.
> 
> For the longest time I thought Zucker was a cream puff/profiterole.


lol I didn't think of it but now that you're saying it he does look like a profiterole too   



Bk1234 said:


> I voted for Zucker because he is adorable! My "Other" vote goes to Blanche. (I think she has a Japanese-themed design?)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


She's based of a swan I think. But she wears a kimono and have a very japanese house interior so she could fit in this poll !


----------



## pup (Jun 15, 2020)

*zucker is a snack*

his house and design are so iconic and he reminds me of my time studying abroad in japan and eating terrible grocery store takoyaki with friends. i didn't know about the inspo for annalisa's design tho! i dig that. i'm not normally drawn to the anteaters but she's a good'un.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2020)

Definitely Kabuki. Zucker and Snake are close seconds.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 15, 2020)

Kabuki for me!! Thanks for the poll they complete my day  <I’m a saddo I know>


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jun 15, 2020)

Love these polls by the way 

To me, Genji is definitely the ultimate Japan villager  but all those on the poll are great~ I'm a big fan of Japanese themed villagers.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 15, 2020)

I voted for Annalisa because I'd love for her to win a poll. Just any poll!   
Second vote went to Kabuki since I really like his theme.  
This was kind of difficult, a lot of these villagers have interesting themes/ concepts. I was considering voting for Cranston instead of Kabuki because of how much I like him, but before this poll I didn't even realize he had a Japanese inspired theme, so Kabuki just makes more sense.


----------



## Cnydaquil (Jun 15, 2020)

annalisa has a very special place in my heart! so Annalisa all the way!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jun 15, 2020)

Drago


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Drago


I always seen Drago as a more Asian in general theme than specifically Japanese but I guess he could fit the theme.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jun 15, 2020)

Magus said:


> I always seen Drago as a more Asian in general theme than specifically Japanese but I guess he could fit the theme.


Definetely chinese too!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 15, 2020)

Kabuki looks the most Japanese to me. Although Zucker's takoyaki theme is just adorable!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 15, 2020)

I voted for Annalisa and Kabuki but Zucker was a close third


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

I chose Kabuki and Genji but Snake is my fav out the bunch, sorry buddy ;;


----------



## seularin (Jun 16, 2020)

looking at genji & kabuki make me miss home


----------



## Magus (Jun 16, 2020)

*First results on the first post of the thread !*

There's a TIE FOR BRONZE at the moment !


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 16, 2020)

Zucker.


----------



## Babo (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeeesss my boy kabuki!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2020)

I voted Kabuki.


But also, Croque is pretty dang japanese in design. He's a daruma doll frog!


----------



## Magus (Jun 17, 2020)

*Results Updated !*

Annalisa take Bronze from Zucker !


----------



## Holla (Jun 17, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I voted for Zucker because he is adorable! My "Other" vote goes to Blanche. (I think she has a Japanese-themed design?)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...



I also voted other for Blanche, and yes her house is very Japanese styled just like her clothing.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Jun 18, 2020)

I just voted for Kabuki but tbh regret not voting for Greta too. It's really like they imbued her with the soul of an elderly Japanese woman!


----------



## Magus (Jun 18, 2020)

SoftenedHearts said:


> I just voted for Kabuki but tbh regret not voting for Greta too. It's really like they imbued her with the soul of an elderly Japanese woman!


You can always change your vote and vote for both ! 
(Thanks for all your recent participations in my polls by the way ☺)


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Jun 18, 2020)

Magus said:


> You can always change your vote and vote for both !
> (Thanks for all your recent participations in my polls by the way ☺)


Oh I did NOT catch that! Just changed it! 
(And np!! I love stuff like this and am having so much fun with your polls! And I totally missed the forum board experience of just getting to have fun with this sort of stuff in its own special space)


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 18, 2020)

I would agree with the polling, Kabuki seems to be the right choice here.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

It's a hard choice between Kabuki and Genji!


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I think Annalisa fits the theme 100%


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 24, 2020)

Sorry I voted for Zucker but... in my opinion takoyaki is so darn Japanese. (And so darn good too!)

(I may or may not be biased because I love Japanese food to death.)


----------



## moon_child (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s Genji, mochi.


----------



## Magus (Jun 25, 2020)

*Results Updated !*

Zucker is joining Annalisa... There's a tie ! Keep voting !
*Note that it's the last day to participate for the JAPAN POLL !*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

I know someone else already said this but I would def vote for Gladys since she is based on the Red-crowned Crane which I know is very popular in China/Japan.

She was the first villager thay came to my mind too!


----------



## Magus (Jun 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know someone else already said this but I would def vote for Gladys since she is based on the Red-crowned Crane which I know is very popular in China/Japan.
> 
> She was the first villager thay came to my mind too!


Yes I understand... I thought Cranston was a good choice too.
Gladys is very likely the future winner of the "Other" category award though


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Jun 25, 2020)

Kabuki is my vote, since he's based on Kabuki Theater, a Japanese dance drama. Also he's probably my favorite villager but let's not stress the details. He's always been the most Japanese, in my mind. In fact, as soon as I saw the title of this poll I was like "Kabuki's gonna be my vote" as I just assumed he'd be there.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2020)

Genji for sure.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

Genji and Kabuki for me! Except Zucker, I don't get why others looks Japanese to be honest!


----------



## Magus (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for your participation  ❤

*Final Results - 26/06/2020 *
255 VOTERS

*













*

*Kabuki*
*Genji*
*Annalisa


 Honorable mention Zucker






"Other" category award Gladys*





What do you think ? Are you happy with the results ?


----------

